# Camera help



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Is your lens parallel with the tank's glass? Any angle here will cause distortion in the photograph.

Can you post a sample image?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

The camera is straight on. Sure here it is...












Maybe it's me, it just looks distorted/blurry.

Here's a couple more:









This one seems okay...


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Try turning off the lights in the room, it may be trying to focus on reflections in the glass rather than inside the tank. It does look really grainy for ISO 100, though I'm not sure what the camera is capable of.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's 12 MP and shoots HD videos pretty nicely. I'll try messing with it some more. The first image wasn't at 100 ISO.

Any ideas what I should try setting it at to begin tweeking it?


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Try setting the ISO to 100, F stop as low as possible, exposure auto.

Use the timer feature to trigger the shutter, so you don't get vibrations from your hand, also turn off all pumps or filters to prevent the plants from moving around.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright, will try that tonight once the batteries finish charging. Thanks!

But, Where is auto exposure.. can't seem to find it on my camera.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure, on my camera it's AV mode (aperture priority) which lets you change the aperture, and does the exposure automatically.


----------

